# Gammy Firetip Float (bobber)



## Waterwings (Jan 5, 2008)

Saw this on another site. My wife uses the lighted bobbers occasionally, but this might be something different (how it's rigged) for her to try. The battery for the light is lithium, so it may last a lot longer than the "standard" types, which would be a plus.

https://www.gamakatsu.com/new_products/new_firetip.htm#


----------



## Jim (Jan 5, 2008)

LED too, I bet that thing will ast for many many hours! That is cool!


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 10, 2008)

Cabelas has it!

https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/pod/standard-pod-wrapped.jsp?_DARGS=/cabelas/en/common/catalog/pod-link.jsp_A&_DAV=MainCatcat20166-cat20289&rid=&indexId=cat20289&navAction=push&masterpathid=&navCount=1&parentType=index&parentId=cat20289&id=0043416


----------

